# Puzzle



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Puzzle should be due January 13th and is bred to my last buck status update. He is a status quo grandson. So these will be full siblings to jigsaw her last kid. Hoping she has twin bucks so I can sell them for 4-H wethers.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing these kids! I don't even do Boers, but I remember Jigsaw because she had such neat markings!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, she looks really good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I am just so ready for babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spots! Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh those should be some pretty babies!!! Is this the same buck you used on all the doelings you have? And I have to ask, what happened to her horn?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is rose and jigsaws site. The rest I bought. And I am not sure what happened to her horn she was 3 when I bought her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is puzzle and status updates doeling from this spring, jigsaw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

New pics from tonight















I hope she has twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you last time she lost one so I hope they both make it this time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

RPC said:


> He is rose and jigsaws site. The rest I bought. And I am not sure what happened to her horn she was 3 when I bought her.


Well after I asked this i bought a little doeling who the guy said she broke her horn and wrapped it. I just got don't cutting the wrap off the other day and it looks like she is going to look like yours. So my guess is she broke her horn at one point.
She is such a pretty girl broke horn or not!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah it makes them unique


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hers some body and udder shots from today. She never gets a big udder.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is starting to drop she has 1 week left and she went on her due date last year so I bet she waits.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is taking this pregnancy so well. She has been so easy going and just done great. I usually forget to watch her when I go to the barn to check the other girls because she acts like nothing is going on. She will probably pop without warning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How is Puzzle doing?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checked her soft ligs and full udder. The picture is hard to see. It's too dark. Of course it's the night I have a dinner to go to at 6. All 3 got firm udders today.








I am guessing twins and praying they are bucks.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing yet


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One huge buck kid. He has a few spots/dapples that I can see so far. I had to help pull him since he was so big.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, he looks huge!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! He does look big! How much does he weigh? I can't wait to see more pics, I love red boers ♥ Mama certainly looks proud of her big boy!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Big congrats!! Is he out of your traditional buck??


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Victoria yes he is.

Candice I don't know how big he is I lost my scale


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!
I like his coloring


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness. Big boy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See kids flying out of your ears lol he's gonna be a good one, he already looks pretty solid. A big congrats! Your getting mostly boys and got the doe you wanted, I would say things are going your way


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He weighs 9 pounds 6 ounces.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

He looks so sweet. Big boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is pretty cute. I don't need another doe but kind of wish he was a doe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's Gorgeous! I absolutely love this one, love his coloring! He looks like he's really thick, how does he compare to the 11lb buck that Jasmine had?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My oh my, what a gorgeous boy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is adorable!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

9 pounds 6 onces candice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is a happy momma but gets annoyed with him jumping on her. This week I plan to get the pens torn down so they are all together and the babies can all play together. Jasmine son just needs to get a little stronger.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Big boys! Hopefully Jasmine's kid will get stronger so they can be turned out together.


----------

